# Permanently deactivated



## alkaloid (May 11, 2016)

and couldn't be happier. so long, shouldn't have wasted my time as long as I did.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

alkaloid said:


> and couldn't be happier. so long, shouldn't have wasted my time as long as I did.


I know the feeling.
Amazing how U/L in your rear view mirror improves your quality of life over night.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Your car is probably even happier than you are!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

alkaloid said:


> and couldn't be happier. so long, shouldn't have wasted my time as long as I did.


I may be joining you!


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Go out and get drunk. The shackles were removed, you are free now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber free 2020

Life will only get better!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Your car is probably even happier than you are!


True & I'm buying gas once a month now &#128149;.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

IR12 said:


> True & I'm buying gas once a month now &#128149;.


One of hardships of U/L is refilling nearly daily.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

alkaloid said:


> and couldn't be happier. so long, shouldn't have wasted my time as long as I did.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

funny how things work out. 
First lyft is the best job ever . Months later you really find out there is zero money to be made bills go over due your working more hours then a 9 to 5 job earning less and your working when you used to be off work. Freedom to work your own hours meaning your never done working . I bet it feels good having a solid job and you get the days off that they say you have off . You enjoy your time off more then ever. You have 50 or 100 bucks in your pocket for fun money !!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 399241


Is that highlander right after he cut off head but before thunder struck him?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Is that highlander right after he cut off head but before thunder struck him?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shawshank_Redemption


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

aluber1968 said:


> Go out and get drunk. The shackles were removed, you are free now.


Remember to call a uber or a lyft for a ride home and dont forget to tip &#129315;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 399241


Andy Dufresne! Shawshank Redemption has a ton pivotal moments like this. Great movie.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Andy Dufresne! Shawshank Redemption has a ton pivotal moments like this. Great movie.


Get busy living or get busy dying!


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> funny how things work out.
> First lyft is the best job ever . Months later you really find out there is zero money to be made bills go over due your working more hours then a 9 to 5 job earning less and your working when you used to be off work. Freedom to work your own hours meaning your never done working . I bet it feels good having a solid job and you get the days off that they say you have off . You enjoy your time off more then ever. You have 50 or 100 bucks in your pocket for fun money !!


Literally the only time I have preferred my old job to ride share was during the holidays. I kinda got used to being paid on holidays and vacation and now I have to work for every dollar. The money I make is fine for my needs, and I really enjoy the job.

Today is supposed to be my day off but the app is open and if I get a good ride I'll hop on it. Love the flexibility, love how I can decide to make $50 or so today to take the pressure off of tomorrow as I'll be up watching football tonight on DVR and I won't need to get up really early and put in a big day on Monday if I can ring the bell today,.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

amen it actually took been deactivated for me to get out I've never been so happy doing sidegig jobs while trying to get a permanent job lot better


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

When the ship was clearly sinking last fall I started doing temp gig work San Francisco Giants games I worked the first 14 shows at The Chase Center worked as event and banquet server bussing Super Bowl events event setups.
I got a kick out or learning how to tie a bow tie.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Surprise surprise surprise 
Working a real job gets full unemployment


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lynxtheclown said:


> Remember to call a uber or a lyft for a ride home and dont forget to tip &#129315;


Make sure to tell the Uber or Lyft driver stories of your experiences as a driver. They like to hear that.


----------

